# Stucco



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Not sure if this is the right topic for this but any who.

We have a stucco house we are bidding on, it needs some repairs. I've seen it done in TV so I'm an expert now but figured since TV lies I have to ask a pro.

How does one go about repairing holes drilled by the cable guy. Maybe thumb sized. 

Do I mix the paint with the stucco? We will be bidding to repaint as well.

Exterior new england not near water sort of. Wetlands are about 1,000' out back.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Do you know if the stucco is cementitious based or if it's an acrylic type product (aka synthetic)? 

You tell the difference by trying to remove a sample. If you can cut the stucco with a razor blade and peel it off with a 5-in-1 or "scrape" it off, almost like paint..it's synthetic. 

If it doesn't come off easily and basically like a colored concrete...it's cementitious. 

Reason being is you have to treat the 2 differently.

If it's cementitious you have to prime it before you paint or the paint will more than likely fail at some point...or good likely hood. 

How big are the holes? Cable sized or are they like a large hole saw type of size? That will also determine how you go about patching them.

You want cementitious patches to go on top of cementitious material. You'd have to apply a bonding primer if you want to put cementitious on top of synthetic. 

It might be easier to PM me on this one. It's a long laundry list of if-then-else type of things.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

If the holes are not too big I use a concrete repair product that I get at Ace hardware, although I have seen a similar product by others. It is water based and pre-mixed and is smooth but I add sand to it to give it the texture it needs. It is slightly elastomeric so it does flex. I used it a lot in AZ. to repair golf ball holes in houses on the golf course. Lot of not very good golfers in AZ. anything bigger I would us stucco patch, probably not readily available in Mass.I have used the pre mixed on synthetic stucco as well.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

woodcoyote said:


> Do you know if the stucco is cementitious based or if it's an acrylic type product (aka synthetic)?
> 
> You tell the difference by trying to remove a sample. If you can cut the stucco with a razor blade and peel it off with a 5-in-1 or "scrape" it off, almost like paint..it's synthetic.
> 
> ...


The holes are about the size if a duel cable line. Caused by a slip of the drill they said.

I'm not sure but have to check to see about scraping some off. The guy put silicone caulking in the holes to seal them for now.

Let me see if I can poke around and see what or is I can scrape a little section.


----------

